# The new bird cage!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yay! So i had this crumb bum of an old cage and it was way to cramped for my zebras.

This is thier new digs.. they seem pretty darn happy 
Whenever we move out of this poo hole of an apartment and get a balcony i want to build somthing of an aviary for the summer.

for now they get this.. :3









its really nice to sit and watch them socialize 

Thanks for looking!


----------

